# Dead chick



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I lost one of the 7 cute chicks that I got almost two weeks ago. It was one of my polish. I had wondered if it ok but then decided it was. It never got into the nest I have provided for them to sleep in last night. These chicks are almost a month old. I just changed their bedding recently. I also gave them some fresh tomatoes to eat and some spaghetti noodles. Now I am worried that I may have more sick chicks on my hands. 
Oh yeah it has rained here for the last 5 days do you think that could be a problem as I have seen them with damp feathers before.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Young birds and wet weather...usually this means cocci overgrowth in the soils of stationary runs. 

Control moisture in the run and bedding by the use of deep litter, provide healthy bacteria for intestinal health with the use of mother vinegar in the water and/or fermented feeds. Free range if possible so that the birds are not eating high cocci loads in the soils of a run every moment of the day.

Or you can give medicine and keep it handy for the next time.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

These chicks are in a converted rabbit coop so the are far off the ground and all poop falls to the ground.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

How does the bedding stay in?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yes if you change the bedding.. How does it stay in if the poop falls thru?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh I built a little box for the straw bedding. I can convert it eventually to another nest box. Right now if they have a little ramp upto the box it has edges about 3" high and a piece of plywood with some drilled holes in the bottom to keep the straw in it.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Another one found dead this morning ...my little splash Orpington. I moved them into another cage this morning in hopes that it will be better for them.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is the pen that there in free from draft when it's raining and what is the temperature were u live if there getting damp from the rain and it cools off at night they could be getting chilled and I've seen babies dies from that in the past there only 4 weeks there still getting feathers so there is a chance that there getting cold.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

The cage I had them in did have a plastics tarp over it and down the sides. But the bottom was open. The new cage is actually inside the hen house. I can hook up a light in there if you guys think that would help.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok change in plan I have brought them into the house.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would maybe keep them in for a few days and see how it goes r they showing any other signs like runny poop fluffed up and huddling together and r they eating and drinking well.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

4 out of 5 seem to be doing well but my other polish is not. I do not think it will make it until morning. 
Also I just went outside to lock the big girls up for the night and my favorite hen Penny Austolorp has a rattle in her chest. I gave her a dose of antibiotics. I hate using them but she was my first hen. She is such a cuddle bug. If she is not better in the morning I may give her a dose of Tylan 
Could I get her to eat a piece of raw garlic and maybe help her?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

If u can get get to eat it sure when my birds get like that I use oil of oragano u can pick it up at health food stores it has worked wonder for my birds u put a few drops in their water they don't like it much but when there's no other water around they will drink it. Also apple cider vinegar with mothers is good to put in there water on a regular basis it puts back the natural flora in their tummies.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I lost two chicks during the night. My last little top hat and a little silkie. I started with 7 and now have 3.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

R they showing any other signs if not I'm thinking they got a chill and that's what might be the cause its surprising how something like that can kill them but I've had it happen to me lost a whole flock of chicks due to the chill factor. I have 4 week olds that haven't got all the feathers and I still put heat at night cause it cools off at night better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am thinking that may be what it is and I just wasn't quick enough getting them inside. The last 3 seem really active, they are eating and drinking well too. It may just be our weather keeping them with a chill. It is like 95 degrees and rainy everyday. The poor things are staying damp. 
On another note I did get Penny ( who doesn't have a hen named this) to eat a piece of garlic.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I'm glad the 3 r doing better and if u can't get them to eat the garlic try using garlic powder and just mix in the water or apple cider vinegar with mothers is good stuff to and I'm sorry u lost the others it's not easy loosing your pets.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I got up this morning to no losses. It makes me happy that maybe I got this beat. 3 alive and happy chicks.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing better just remember we're all here to learn the what to do's and not to do's so now that your girls r doing better you just go from there you can always get more birds I'm always bringing something home lol


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you I appreciate all advise...


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

No updates since the 12th.... I hope that means your remaining chicks are doing well inside your house. I have raised baby chicks in the house, and they did fine, although all the dust in the air from them did horrible things to my allergies. Reading the previous posts, I'm guessing your lost the 2 babies from being damp, having no heat lamp on them, and the bottom of the cage being very drafty. Lesson learned for the next time, and I'm sure you will improve with practice, just like I did... and am still doing... LOL
GrammyJean


----------

